# διά ζώσης



## Lexoplast (Mar 27, 2009)

Έχω δύο απορίες:
1) Προέρχεται από τη φράση "δια ζώσης φωνής";
2) Θεωρείτε σωστή ή λανθασμένη τη γραφή σε μία λέξη ("διαζώσης");

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

Ο Δημητράκος λέει ότι το *διά ζώσης φωνής* σήμαινε «προφορικώς», αλλά δεδομένου ότι το ΛΝΕΓ σημειώνει πως το _διά ζώσης_ εννοεί «(ζώσης) ομιλίας / επικοινωνίας», είναι πιθανόν αυτή να ήταν η εννοιολογική εξέλιξη της φράσης (αφού το _φωνής_ και το _ομιλίας_ δεν απέχουν πολύ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Στον Lexoplast δεν είναι δύσκολο να πω ότι το καθιερωμένο είναι «διά ζώσης», με τόνο στο «διά», και δεν υπάρχει σχολή που να θέλει να το μετατρέψει σε *_διαζώσης_, ούτε καν περιθωριακή, όπως για το _τελοσπάντων_. _Διά ζώσης_ έχουν τα λεξικά, και η μετοχή _ζων, ζώσα, ζων_ είναι ζων οργανισμός, όχι μόνο σε κλισέ όπως _ψυχή ζώσα_ (ΛΚΝ: _Με τέτοιο κρύο δεν κυκλοφορεί έξω ψυχή ζώσα_).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

Για τον τόνο τού *διά* έχει γίνει συζήτηση κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=908#post908


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 27, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία. Και τώρα η τρίτη και μακρύτερη απορία μου: Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "διά ζώσης"; Αν προέρχεται από το "δια ζώσης φωνής", τότε σημαίνει προφορικά. Όμως, βλέπω πολλές χρήσεις όπου σημαίνει με φυσική παρουσία όλων των μερών (της επικοινωνίας) στον ίδιο χώρο (π.χ. εκπαίδευση δια ζώσης και εξ αποστάσεως). Δηλαδή, λένε κάποιοι, αν στο πω κατάμουτρα είναι δια ζώσης, αλλά αν στο πω στο τηλέφωνο δεν είναι. Π.χ. εδώ διαβάζουμε:

_να είναι σαφές από ποιον θα εκπορεύονται οι δι' ασυρμάτου ή διά ζώσης εντολές_

Δεν είναι ζώσα η φωνή μέσω ασυρμάτου; Και αλλού:

_όσες φωτογραφίες και να δείτε από αυτές που τραβήξαμε,τίποτα δε συγκρίνεται με τη δια ζώσης_ επαφή 

Επικρατεί μια κάποια σύγχυση;


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Επειδή η πιο συνηθισμένη χρήση της φράσης είναι στο «θα τα πούμε (και) δια ζώσης», προφανώς η έμφαση δεν είναι στο προφορικό σε σχέση με το γραπτό, αλλά στο «από κοντά» — οπότε η τηλεφωνική συνδιάλεξη δεν είναι «διά ζώσης». δεν μετράει σαν «ζωντανή επαφή». Ψόφια πράγματα, πάντα το 'λεγα.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Mar 28, 2009)

Lexoplast, στη φράση _διά ζώσης_ υπονοείται, πράγματι, το _φωνής_. Η έκφραση, όπως και η αντίστοιχη λατινική viva voce, προέρχεται από τον καιρό που η επικοινωνία μπορούσε να γίνει είτε προφορικά (με προϋποτιθέμενη, εννοείται, τη φυσική παρουσία των συζητητών) είτε δι' αλληλογραφίας. Η προφορική δηλαδή επικοινωνία συνεπαγόταν αναπόφευκτα τη φυσική παρουσία των συζητητών, εξ ου και η σημασία που έχει η έκφραση μέχρι σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2009)

Άριστα έπραξε ο Τιπούκειτος και θυμήθηκε το _viva voce_, που εγώ το έχω συνδυάσει με τις προφορικές εξετάσεις (_viva voce examination_).

Έχουμε διάφορα μεταφραστικά προβληματάκια: Π.χ. 
διά ζώσης εντολές, oral commands, word-of-mouth commands.
διά ζώσης επαφή, personal contact, person-to-person contact.
Θα τα πούμε διά ζώσης, when we meet, in person, face to face.

Προσθέστε κατά βούληση να μην ψάχνω...


----------



## socratisv (Mar 29, 2009)

το viva voce σημαίνει υψηλοφώνως (μεγαλοφώνως;)
Ακόμα διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας δι’ αναφωνήσεως (viva voce) (χέρια ψηλά... κι' όλα τα πιάνω...),
(σε δίκη) η απόδειξη γίνεται προφορικά (viva voce),
έχουμε επίσης τις συσκευές viva voce (ναι, ανακάλυψα και αυτό: πρόκειται για τις συσκευές ανοικτής ακρόασης / hands free)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε διάφορα μεταφραστικά προβληματάκια: Π.χ.
> διά ζώσης εντολές, oral commands, word-of-mouth commands.


Ωχ ωχ, το τρομερό word-of-mouth — το οποίο μετρά 10.700.000 γκουγκλεύσεις...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_of_mouth:
*Word of mouth* is a reference to the passing of information from person to person. Originally the term referred specifically to oral communication (literally words from the mouth), *but now includes any type of human communication*, such as face to face, telephone, email, and text messaging.

Word Of Mouth Marketing Association (WOMMA)

Και το δικό μας «από στόμα σε στόμα» έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν περιορίζεται πλέον αυστηρά στην προφορική μετάδοση ή διάδοση κάποιου πράγματος, αλλά περιλαμβάνει κάθε τρόπο μετάδοσης ή διάδοσης μίας πληροφορίας από τον έναν στον άλλον, τονίζοντας τον μη επίσημο χαρακτήρα αυτής της μετάδοσης. Ίσως επειδή το «στόμα» (και το «μιλώ») διεστάλη εννοιολογικά και πια περιλαμβάνει όλους τους τρόπους της ανθρώπινης (κι ούτε καν μόνον της διαπροσωπικής) επικοινωνίας, κι έτσι λ.χ. λέμε «του 'κλεισαν το στόμα» για έναν δημοσιογράφο που σκόπευε να γράψει κλπ, γι' αυτό και ήρθε το «διά ζώσης» να αναπληρώσει το κενό ώστε να μπορούμε με αυτό να δηλώσουμε την εκ του συστάδην πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, από κοντά, με φυσική παρουσία, επικοινωνία.

Κι ένα δωράκι: *Διαφήμισέ με στόμα με στόμα...* (δεν έχει πάντως γαλλικά φιλιά και γλώσσες).


----------

